# Tummy Problem...



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

My 18 weeks old Ollie is having tummy problem. It all started about 2 weeks ago. I follow my breeder's kibbles (Wellness Core Puppy) and bought a 4 lbs bag from Amazon. When I finished the little ziplock bag of kibbles from my breeder, I just continue the kibbles that I bought from Amazon. No problem whatsoever although he doesn't seem to like it very much. Since I need to buy the heartworm med from Drs. Foster and Smith, I just ordered the 12 lbs kibbles from them. But, I have no idea it will take over a week to get to my house. I am so used to 2 days delivery from Amazon. So, I just went to the Petco and grabbed a 4 lbs bag for the time being. When I opened it, the kibbles size is a lot smaller than the one from my breeder/Amazon. I didn't think much of it as it's still Wellness Core Puppy. The only difference is the tag line - One is Protein-Rich and the other is Protein-Focused. I thought it is just marketing, but I guess it is NOT. Ollie has soft stool ever since he is on this small size kibbles. When I bought him to the vet for the rabies shot, I mentioned it to his vet. She recommended "chicken and rice" blend diet for a few days until his stool turns solid again. She also recommended to give him 10mg of Pepcid AC. I waited two days before giving him the Pepcid AC. The next morning, his stool turned to liquid and vomited as well. I immediately brought him to the vet, she gave him an injection for the vomit, Panacur for 5 days, and Metronidazole for 7 days. The tech told me to make sure Ollie has a full stomach before I gave him the Metronidazole. She said the Metronidazole tastes like liver, so Ollie would love it. So, I followed her order exactly. But, Ollie hated it and vomited within 10 seconds. I called the vet as he is not supposed to vomit with his injection. Vet said to bring him back as she now thinks there might be foreign object in his stomach. Long story short, she took three x-rays and said his stomach looks good. The vet said metronidazole tasted bad and I should make sure Ollie has an empty stomach before I gave it to him! I was in shocked when she said that to me. But, I am just so tired and want to take Ollie home. She said I should give Chicken baby food to Ollie. No more chicken and rice. Today is day 5 and his stool is still very soft. He is not as energetic as before and he is sleepy all the time. He will not eat the baby food if I mix the Metronidazole in it. Today is the first time he refuses to take the mixed Metronidazole. What am I going to do?? I guess I need to bring him back to the vet tomorrow. I have already spent $500 last week and insurance will not cover it as I am still within the waiting period.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Is the Metronidizole in pill form? When my Molly needs it she usually gets 1/4 tablet at a time. I wrap the pill in some fat free American cheese and she swallows it. I don't know why the vet told you to stop the chicken and rice if he was eating it. I have also used baby food, with and without adding rice. Boiled ground beef, chicken or turkey works well too. A little bit of canned pumpkin will help with diarrhea also. You might also ask your vet about adding a probiotic to help. I would not mix the medicine with the food if it is making him not want to eat it. Make sure he is drinking enough so he is not getting dehydrated.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are having this, and it is getting expensive. Your vet seems a bit anxious to give antibiotics, in my opinion. But, I hope someone can give you good advice. Poor Ollie. Have you talked to his breeder for input?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry tummy issues suck with these kids. I agree with Sheri can you ask the breeder? Prayers and fingers crossed for you and your adorable puppy that this passes fast and he's back to his playful self.
He is just precious!


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Metronidazole is in liquid form. I am afraid to give him anything other than the baby food, chicken, or rice. For the past 5 days, he is eating baby food only. I kept on trying to feed him the jar that has Metronidazole mixed in, he would sniff it and walk away. By 3pm, I surrender! I opened a new jar, scooped out 1/5 of it, and mixed in some steamed rice that I know he loves. He gobbled it up within 5 seconds. I took him out for a walk around 5pm and he is being his playful self again. I am so HAPPY!! I guess he was too hungry to move in the morning. I feel terrible for starving him....

I am going to call the vet tomorrow to see if it is absolutely necessary to complete the 7 days of Metronidazole. I wonder if it is as important as human's antibiotics that he must complete the entire course. Since he doesn't have any stool today (I guess he is not eating enough to have any output), I don't know if he is feeling better or not. I have not reached out to my breeder yet. Thanks for the great suggestion. I will give her a call tomorrow. 

Thank you for all the well wishes too. I have no idea it is so taxing to have a puppy!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

You may ask your vet about giving you the pill form. It is a very bitter medicine and much easier to get a pill in them than the medicine making the food taste nasty. The medicine may also cause them to not have a bowel movement for a couple days so don't be alarmed. You might also ask why the Panacur was given. Did they check a stool sample and find evidence of worms or other parasites? Your vet seems to be throwing a lot of testing and treatments at you all at once. In the future, remember that you have the right to question and say no to anything they want to do that you are not comfortable with. My dog has had tummy issues many times and I would be broke if they had tried to do xrays and give multiple medicines to her each time! I hope your puppy is feeling better soon.


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

havanese said:


> Metronidazole is in liquid form. I am afraid to give him anything other than the baby food, chicken, or rice. For the past 5 days, he is eating baby food only. I kept on trying to feed him the jar that has Metronidazole mixed in, he would sniff it and walk away. By 3pm, I surrender! I opened a new jar, scooped out 1/5 of it, and mixed in some steamed rice that I know he loves. He gobbled it up within 5 seconds. I took him out for a walk around 5pm and he is being his playful self again. I am so HAPPY!! I guess he was too hungry to move in the morning. I feel terrible for starving him....
> 
> I am going to call the vet tomorrow to see if it is absolutely necessary to complete the 7 days of Metronidazole. I wonder if it is as important as human's antibiotics that he must complete the entire course. Since he doesn't have any stool today (I guess he is not eating enough to have any output), I don't know if he is feeling better or not. I have not reached out to my breeder yet. Thanks for the great suggestion. I will give her a call tomorrow.
> 
> Thank you for all the well wishes too. I have no idea it is so taxing to have a puppy!


I'm so sorry he's not feeling well! So stressful! My little yorkie, Zoe, who is just 3.5 pounds, has to take Metronidazole on a long-term basis and I give her the liquid with a syringe, straight into her mouth. She doesn't like it, but it just takes a second. She, too, needs a special diet, and I alternate ground white turkey and boiled minced chicken breast with either sweet potatoes or rice (which I mush up). If I even try to sneak a medicine in a food she will not eat that food for a VERY long time. So, I'd try the syringe perhaps? Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I have posted before that I believe "manufactured" or cooked meats, are not what animals such as dogs are capable of digesting as well as raw. Getting a trusted source for raw food is the critical factor. Primal Foods are processed in an approved for human consumption factory. I got Tux off of "kibble" the first day he joined us at 10 weeks of age, and gave him Primal from the start. He gobbled it and has been an eager eater since we got him with no digestive issues. I feed him 3 and 1/2 meals a day. Each meal is thawed meat, fruit and vegetable with bone meal included all pulverized into one little brick. The whole meat protein is about 77% of his single nugget he has each meal. It is expensive but not compared to what your vet bills will be if your growing pup is not getting the real nutrients required for growth and health. It's expensive because it is pure and undiluted with "for profit fillers" the dog doesn't need.. Tux's stools are tiny, and firm and regular. It's worth every penny. I'm not a fan of chicken because there are preservatives and it is too easily spoiled. I don't eat it if I can help it. Primal offers bricks of, Duck, Beef, Lamb, Salmon, Venison, Turkey, Rabbit, Pheasant, so you can vary your dog's diet. Primal Pet Foods: Wholesome Raw Food for Dogs and Cats Primal is not the only raw supplier but it is the brand that I feed and so far things are good.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I like raw also I gave it to Sophie before she got sick and it did clear up her gas issues great! She was still on it when she got so sick. Now that she has this stupid IBD our holistic vet has me cook her meat and also did with Hallie when she was older and having issues as a compromised system can't handle raw as well as a healthy one. Sophie does get raw tummy herbs (basil-dill-fennel bulb) but her bison is lightly cooked or she does get more upsets. If it werent' for the IBD I'd still be feeding raw.


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

I gave him the Metronidazole via a syringe this morning with success! I was worried he might throw up, but he was fine. Phew!! 

We did 3 days Panacur in early Feb because my breeder forgot to write it down on his chart. Then, we checked his stool sample end of Feb when we went in for his last Parvo shot. It's clean. When we had the kibbles fiasco, the vet said she could check his stool again. But it will cost $200. She said it's best to do Panacur and Metronidazole to kill whatever parasite Ollie might have picked up in the last few weeks. If he still has soft stool after the blend diet, she would then sample his stool.

Since this is my first dog, I really have no idea what is needed? If the tech has given me the right info, I would not feed Ollie first and then gave him the Metronidazole. Because of this med, Ollie threw up despite of the cerenia injection. That prompts the vet to order x-rays. If I know the Metronidazole tasted bad and should be given on an empty stomach, I don't have to put him thru the x-rays and fours hours at the clinic! 

I talked to my breeder today and she thinks it is ridiculous to give Ollie all of these medicines. She said she has a similar problem last week. She thinks I got a bad bag of Wellness Core like her. She had Petco to give her a new bag. I wish I had called my breeder first! Lesson learned!! She said I should stop the baby food as it has minimal nutrient value. Instead, I should give 1/3 cup of "Freshpet Select" chicken to Ollie morning and night. One of the feeding should add a teaspoon of Bene-Bac on it. She said Ollie's tummy will get better in no time. She also wants daily update until Ollie has solid stool.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I've found pills are really easy to give if they are wrapped in a little soft cheese. My two will gulp them right down. It does seem like a lot medication to give before checking a stool sample first. Hope Ollie's tummy is feeling better soon!


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Hope Ollie is feeling better.

Teddy's vet always tells me to give him plain boiled rice (cooked a little longer so its soft - no oil or salt added) when he has tummy issues. within 1-2 days of only eating plain rice, he usually feels better.

For taking pills, I was shown how to make Teddy swallow them (when he was sick and refusing to eat his pills - he wont eat pills or food if pills are crushed in his food or wrapped around meat, cheese or treats). Am sure your vet can also show you how if you ask - that trick has been really helpful!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so glad you checked with your breeder. If they are a good breeder, they are the best-and-first-line of defense and support. I hope the little guy is feeling better, or will be very soon.


----------



## havanese (Feb 10, 2016)

Happy to report Ollie has glorious stools for the last two days! Whenever he is doing his "circling" in finding the perfect spot to do his business, I am anxious to see if it's solid or not. My DH thinks I am silly as if I am waiting for gold...


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

havanese said:


> Happy to report Ollie has glorious stools for the last two days! Whenever he is doing his "circling" in finding the perfect spot to do his business, I am anxious to see if it's solid or not. My DH thinks I am silly as if I am waiting for gold...


I'm so happy to read this! Sending a big hug to you and little Ollie! :smile2:


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

havanese said:


> Happy to report Ollie has glorious stools for the last two days! Whenever he is doing his "circling" in finding the perfect spot to do his business, I am anxious to see if it's solid or not. My DH thinks I am silly as if I am waiting for gold...


Glorious stools LOL!!!! So glad Ollie has recovered. It's amazing how much time we spend examining poop, isn't it?:laugh2:


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Glad Ollie is better...many of these little guys have sensitive stomachs. I have a whole photo album of Cassie's poop! If I am not home, I make family members take pictures and send them..i.e soft but fully formed vs a small stacked pile, slimy mucus on well formed...I need to see it! If any one ever hacks my on line photos, they will see some interesting pictures.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad Ollie is feeling better. It took forever for Loki's stools to firm up after Parvo and Giardia. I tried raw for a month with no success. At the recommendation of the natural pet food store owner, I tried Holistic Select foods which include a probiotic....I feed his calories 3/4 wet and 1/4 kibbles. That seemed to clear it up. I credit the probiotic in the food. You might try probiotics. I also support with an additional probiotic when I know he is going to be stressed or out of his routine.

My vet also told me that puppies, with their immature intestinal systems, will sometimes have soft stools for no reason. Only if it goes more than a couple days to worry about it unless it is really watery diarrhea. Also, just the change from one kibble to another could have caused it.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Great News!! So happy for you! It's so hard when our babies are sick.


----------

